# Eye popped out suddenly



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

Nilla's eye has popped out, completely unexpectedly. And What's worse is I saw it when I was retrieving Mels poor body because she died and now I'm faced with maybe losing another rat if I can't get it fixed. My vet is closed on weekends. She will be in pain all weekend and I can't do a thing. I am so frustrated and angry. I know the girls especially are getting old but I can't handle this anymore, just as I get over one death another happens. Having this many animals and loving them so much is literally driving me crazy as I lose each one, I lose a little more of myself. I don't know how anyone here can do it. I love rats and will always vouch for them as amazing pets. But I don't think I will be owning rats again after the girls and boys are gone. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Is there an emergency vet you can call for advice? 

Also I know how you feel. I had two gerbils for almost three years and when they died I just didn't want anymore. Even if you don't get another rat after your furbabies pass it was still an amazing experience and you'll always remember the good times more than the bad.


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

I will try and find a number. I didn't even know there was a such thing that I could call. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Finnebon (Jul 15, 2013)

my eyebrows fused together and my jaw dropped when I saw the title of your post. Your poor little girl! I wonder how in world that happened?? I'm so sorry about your other babies.. It's so hard losing a pets, but the saddness you feel when you lose a pet just shows you how amazing the pet was to you. it's so hard having such lovely and amazing pets like rats that last such a short time. I hope you'll be feeling better soon. 

I saw your location listed under your name so I googled a few places in your city. I found this one that does Saturday appointments, as well as 24/7 emergency care: http://www.elmpointvet.com/contact-us/ 

There's also this one. It's a Banfield vet and I've heard good and bad stories about Banfield. But it could be a good option. It is open on saturdays and on sundays too: http://www.banfield.com/Pet-Owners/Our-Hospitals/Locations/Location-Pages/STC

For now, you can try giving her children's liquid tylenol or something similar in case she's in pain. How is she acting? is the eye just sort of.. hanging there? or is it just completely gone? Poor girl!


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

Banfield won't work. I honestly think the death of one of my rats could have been prevented if the vet wasn't so worried about how much I was paying and the fact that I was a last minute appointment. He rushed through it and I paid out the ass to have my baby die anyways. I will swim it'll try the other one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

I called. They don't have a specialist on staff at either locations near me until Monday. I don't know what to do. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

Can you explain in great detail what is going on with her eye? Does she seem like shes in a lot of pain? Also I would keep her on fleece or something that isnt bedding if she isn't already. I would also try to keep her contained as much as possible just in case. Is her eye bulging or out of its socket completely? If out of socket is it hanging or unattached? Is it bleeding (not poryphin) or have dicharge such as poryphin (idk if im spelling that right)? We need as much detail as possible about the condition.


----------



## TheRatPack8 (Dec 10, 2012)

Eye out of socket but not hanging. She acts like it just itches. And I'm noticing the area get puffier and puffier. I'm afraid it will be too late by the time the vet is in. When I found her there was the tiniest bit of blood in the corner of her eye but that has since been gone and nothing else has come oozing out or anything. I gave her children's ibuprofen in hopes that if she is in pain, that it will help. She is acting completely normal behavior wise, it took me a minute to even notice it because like I said she is acting normal. Eating, drinking, sleeping, and grooming. And there had been not even the slightest indication that this was gonna happen, she was fine yesterday. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anawelch (Sep 25, 2013)

She could have an infection. If you have any antibiotics or topical cream that might help. I'm sure she'll be fine until you can get her into the vet just make sure she doesn't irritate any further. Worse case scenario, she loses function of that eye but rats don't use their vision much anyway. If you give her antibiotics it might help the infection from spreading.


----------



## Beth23 (Oct 19, 2013)

*Don't panic!!*

Hi, I'm not very experienced with rats yet, but this happened to a friend of mine's rat. Apparently it's very common for their eyes to come out of the sockets because their eyes are so shallow set in their heads. 
She said she got her rat to the vet and he literally got a cotton pad and some eye gel and just popped the eye back in. 
Even though I wasn't there myself, I thought I'd let you know that it might not be anything to worry about. 
With regards to the blood, perhaps she's bleeding because she was scratching at it because it felt weird rather than anything else being wrong? My friend's vet told her that it isn't painful for them, if that helps to know too. 
I'd just get her to the vet as soon as possible and hopefully everything will be ok!

I'm so sorry about your other rat passing away  thoughts are with you.

Beth x


----------

